# Jerez black BMW M3 rescue



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I put a lot of hours into getting this car somewhere close to as it should be. Uncleaned when it came to me (just how I like it) the new owner was very excited as to what could be achieved

Upon delivery, she looked a little sorry for herself

DSC_0199 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0200 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0201 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0202 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The car went through a thorough wash and decontamination routine to rid the car of all dirt and bonded contaminants so we could start at square one

DSC_0203 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0204 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Looking an awful lot better already

DSC_0205 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0207 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The car was then dried with warm air and drying towels and placed in the surgery

DSC_0209 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then taped and sheeted to protect the sensitive trim areas and to collect compounding dust

DSC_0210 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0212 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After this the tyres were dressed and the wheels covered

DSC_0215 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After a thorough inspection some calls were made to the owner as it became apparent the car had had some cosmetic work done before he bought it. The front end had been painted, and of course was full of the dreaded. So we decided to spend the extra time, and therefore money, fixing those areas to a level that would match the finish of the rest of the car 
So I started on the worst areas, bonnet

DSC_0217 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0218 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0219 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

A close up of what I was working with

DSC_0221 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0224 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

On some areas it took multiple hits, this is after a set or two with wool and detailing kingdom 1.1

DSC_0235 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And then after a further set there was still signs of deep pigtails, so more digging was needed

DSC_0229 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The whole car was essentially a blanket of sanding marks

DSC_0227 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0228 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The sides were no different

DSC_0246 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0249 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

It of course was also covered in holograms, this is a good example of the gains made in clarity and gloss, just from compounding

DSC_0243 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once all the digging around was done, a did a further set again with wool and dk 1.1, but this time as a nice evening set

DSC_0237 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Down the sides of the vehicle, much the same finish

DSC_0251 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0252 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Nearside exactly the same

DSC_0255 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0254 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0257 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0259 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0260 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0279 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0282 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then onto the rear, and shock horror....

DSC_0325 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0326 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0327 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0328 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0329 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0330 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

There were some deeper marks on the boot lid but as I couldn't remove the spoiler I had to tape up and do the best I could. Believe me when I say it east perfect

DSC_0314 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0322 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0311 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0313 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once all the compounding was done the whole car was wiped down with onr to get rid of any polishing dust, to give a clean surface to refine. Then using soft pads and finale I set about removing the feint holograms left behind from cutting

DSC_0309 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0310 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And the gloss black were done at the same time with the same combo to gloss them up a bit

DSC_0331 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0334 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0336 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0337 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I then machined on a coat of shinesupply daddy o

DSC_0345 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

and got on with the interior. I called it "operation shiny leather"

50/50

DSC_0347 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0349 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once everything was done and cured I finished off the exhausts, m3 tips always come up well

DSC_0351 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0353 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Time for some afters, mega

DSC_0375 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0359 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0361 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0356 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0371 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0366 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0372 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0369 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once again, thanks for viewing


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Another stunning turnaround - you do get some awful condition cars!

the effect left by the machined sealant looks great, should have left it like that


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

It's a shame that such a nice car was in such a bad state before you got to it. Great turnaround as usual fantastic work. :buffer:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

gibbo555 said:


> Another stunning turnaround - you do get some awful condition cars!
> 
> the effect left by the machined sealant looks great, should have left it like that


I couldn't put my finger on what it reminded me of, then it came to me, the tattoo on the back in red dragon (science of the lambs series)!
I seemed to be on my own though lol


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

stangalang said:


> I couldn't put my finger on what it reminded me of, then it came to me, the tattoo on the back in red dragon (science of the lambs series)!
> 
> I seemed to be on my own though lol


I was thinking more the marble effect paint jobs that did the rounds a while back lol


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Brought the paint back to life bud:thumb: some great sanding marks in that paint matt:lol: these details are the best to do :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic results matt. The sanding marks on that were horrendous. 

Really brilliant job. 

Cooks


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Simply wow, I only wish I had half the patience and skill you pros have.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

gorgeous thing


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

stunning work, looks great, did you have to do any wetsanding to remove the scratches on the rear of the car?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic work, and I agree that unwashed is by far the best way to receive a car to work on


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

euge07 said:


> stunning work, looks great, did you have to do any wetsanding to remove the scratches on the rear of the car?


No I just edge them with the rotary and stop when I feel its no longer safe. I dont really agree with wet sanding scratches out. Whats left is left, thats always the hard part


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

How do you rate the detailing kingdom 1.1, how do you compare it to something like scholl s3 gold xxl


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks great.

As a matter of interest what would be the going rate for that to be done?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Superb transformation. Hope the owner was pleased - I would have been delighted


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

wish wash said:


> How do you rate the detailing kingdom 1.1, how do you compare it to something like scholl s3 gold xxl


I honestly love the stuff. Its almost all I use now. I would say it lacks the out and out cut of say m105, but its better in every other measurable way to everything else I've used.

Compared to s3, its "very similar", but nicer to use and a sharper finish. The abrasive is outstanding


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

wayne451 said:


> Looks great.
> 
> As a matter of interest what would be the going rate for that to be done?


I'll take that as a 'non of your business' then?

It was merely out of interest. I'll admit I'm a hobbyist and if you look through my posts you'll see I'm tighter than a Jews grip on a penny coin. 🤣


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

wayne451 said:


> I'll take that as a 'non of your business' then?
> 
> It was merely out of interest. I'll admit I'm a hobbyist and if you look through my posts you'll see I'm tighter than a Jews grip on a penny coin. 🤣


No its just a bit unprofessional to state what a member on here recently spent on his car. If he wants people to know I'm sure he will post. I will say my pricing on the whole is honest, so a heavy enhancement would cost £550, couple add ons and you will be in the ball park of course.

I have zero problems with people knowing what I charge, I just don't like stating what I "charged" a specific individual. Im sure you understand


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Cracking work there thanks for posting, Jerez black looks stunning when in that fine state :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Stunning transformation!

Great work as usual! Love the colour! 
Also the combination with the leather!
Truly stunner!!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Brilliant as always, cheers for posting


----------



## Edmonster (Nov 28, 2017)

Stunning turnaround. Top work


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I'm in awe. Stunning again! 

Thanks for showing.

Peter


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Id love to use you one day just to take my car to the next level. I really enjoy your work and this is another cracker.


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

Superb, I’d be frightened to drive it after your work. 

Another incredible transformation.


----------



## MGJ92 (Nov 17, 2017)

Nice work. What do you use to polish the trims out of interest?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Really nice work!! :thumb:


----------



## Raymonndo (Aug 11, 2015)

What a lovely colour this is. Incredible improvement.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Usual standard dude.:thumb::argie:


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Great work, do you mind me asking where you got the wheel covers ?


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Any one who isn't impressed with that turnaround shouldn't be on here. I guess it had been previously owned by someone just couldn't care less about the car.


----------

